# Project Scarlet|Ti



## 2kPro (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## 2kPro (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's an up! Started disassembly!































Soon new up!


----------



## 2kPro (Jul 15, 2015)

*Small UP!*
















As you can see I had to move the cage inside of HDD, for reasons of space, since in the front I will install a radiator 360! I think I do later the holes. because those in case are not useful; so I can place the port HDD to a fair distance between the radiator and the power supply!

Now beginning to mask all the pieces and then paint it!





















All for now! Stay tuned!


----------



## 2kPro (Jul 16, 2015)

*Other UP!*

Finally paint! I used a red metallic paint which comes closest to the Red Scarlet, I hope to look good color! Unfortunately from the photos the color is not exactly what it seems! 
When I'll finish the work, I will do the photos with reflex and lights!










































I really like the color, I do not know you! Let me know!


----------



## 2kPro (Jul 21, 2015)

*Here is a Big Up as I promised! *






I unplugged, with the hair dryer, the label from hdd, I took me some time to not throw too much heat on the HDD, then to soften the glue have been there a good 5 minutes!






Then I put on the kit box of screwdrivers, the adhesive because I didn't know which on the surface to keep it for not to make him completely lose adhesiveness 











I masked the HDD to paint it quietly and then cut the upper ribbon with the cutter precision to cover only the part in relief and the inputs of the screws! Getting what you see in the picture above!






Here I gave a primer because it did not take paint well, in fact I had to removing paint and do it again!






Black paint!






That's what I obtained! The edges could not come better than this! Then I touched up by hand with a brush and paint spray!











Now it masks the contrary! And so red!






Here cutter precision I gently removed the tape paper after first warmed a bit with the hair dryer! Always better to warm it up a bit 'otherwise you risk that take away the paint below!






Removed the first piece, no damage to the paint! 






Removing the second piece, painted screws and glued the adhesive after heating it! I put a pinch of attack where it didn't adhere! Usually it doesn't adhere on the tip that one removes first!






Here's the finished result! I hope you like it! If you have suggestions for improving the quality of workmanship didn't hesitate to tell me! I'm curious of your opinion! 

For the moment it's all about! At the next UP!


----------



## 2kPro (Jul 22, 2015)

*Here is another UP!*

As I said the hdd were 2! Here's the second, I hope you like it! 

The process was much the same as the first HDD!






I removed the adhesive, screws etc. to paint! I gave HDD the red and then a masked only time the part that I wanted to keep the red! So I saved masking process that could ruin the paint once detached!
















There it cames back from the cellar with a new look!











And finally here it is more beautiful than before, one hopes 

Let me know if you like and which of the two HDD favorite! Personally I prefer the latter


----------



## peche (Jul 22, 2015)

black red Hdd.... rocking !
nice mod, can't wait to see moar pics....

Regards


----------



## 2kPro (Jul 23, 2015)

peche said:


> black red Hdd.... rocking !
> nice mod, can't wait to see moar pics....
> 
> Regards



Thanks a lot 
In the evening the new up! stay tuned!


----------



## 2kPro (Jul 23, 2015)

Here is a new UP!






It 's time to see how it came the painting!






I really like it  











Here I had to remove the dust filter and put it behind the red grid, otherwise you could not see much of a red! Then with the simple Vinavil glue I glued it all!






Here's the finished result! I know it's different from the render I did, in which I had removed the black grid above, but I have to say that so I like more  

All for today people! At the next UP!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 23, 2015)

I like the HDD painting idea..Really Cool.
Years back, when Antec had come out with the LANBOY case...MY roommate @ the time was an Autobody painter/mechanic...and had access to a FULL featured paint shop, mixer and all...He did an AWESOME mod for that LANBOY... I really wish I had the pics still..

its looking good..keep up the work.
Also, how do You go about getting sponsored for these?? I used to get sponsonship from a lot of manufacturers when I used to sell custom built PC's, but I'm wondering if You have inside contacts, or if You did like I did, and just contact the companies, and tell them what Your up to, and ask for whatever help they can offer.


----------



## 2kPro (Jul 24, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> I like the HDD painting idea..Really Cool.
> Years back, when Antec had come out with the LANBOY case...MY roommate @ the time was an Autobody painter/mechanic...and had access to a FULL featured paint shop, mixer and all...He did an AWESOME mod for that LANBOY... I really wish I had the pics still..
> 
> its looking good..keep up the work.
> Also, how do You go about getting sponsored for these?? I used to get sponsonship from a lot of manufacturers when I used to sell custom built PC's, but I'm wondering if You have inside contacts, or if You did like I did, and just contact the companies, and tell them what Your up to, and ask for whatever help they can offer.




Thank you so much for the compliments!
I would be happy to see the mod of your friend! Maybe send me a pm with the link!

In fact I'm in negotiations with sponsors! It's difficult to get in touch with sponsors, given the high number of requests they receive! You must have patience and try  However I have no internal contact!


----------



## 2kPro (Jul 24, 2015)

*Other up!*






Here the Case back from the cellar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now we check the result !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























Here it is! What do you think? I honestly like it, but I'm biased!


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 24, 2015)

Looking good so far. I too, like the HDD painting, but the case is most interesting to me. Good job painting.


----------



## 2kPro (Jul 25, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Looking good so far. I too, like the HDD painting, but the case is most interesting to me. Good job painting.



Thank you so much! I'm very happy that you like it!


----------



## 2kPro (Aug 9, 2015)

*New UP!
*
Sorry for the absence, but I'm working on autocad for the pieces that will be laser cut later this month!

I would say to start!

We see the bars as they came!   






I must say I really like it! Color is what I wanted   











Here I decided to paint the screws to give contrast to the black rubber pads!   

Now to the castle of HDD!  





















Here I put the carbon film, not on top of everything, but doing "motif" decorating only a few parts! Hope you like it!


Soon with New UP!


----------



## 2kPro (Aug 14, 2015)

New UP!


Let's take a new look inside the case! Or at least let's try 






This is the before 





















This is after! 

I must say that I struggled quite a bit to work without removing the rivets of the case! What a great labor, I tried to be as accurate as possible! What do you say?


----------



## peche (Aug 14, 2015)

nice work !
you have been working hard on that build!


----------



## 2kPro (Aug 15, 2015)

peche said:


> nice work !
> you have been working hard on that build!



Thanks a lot!  Tomorrow new UP! Stay tuned!


----------



## 2kPro (Aug 16, 2015)

New up!

To enter the new mask for the three fans I had to cut away this part:






To cut it I removed the blade from the hacksaw and holding it in his hand, I cut. 
This is because with the detached blade could easily reach the edge, but I will not recommend it highly.  
















This is the result! I know it's not much, but don't worry I'm working on the mod, or better a couple of things that I need for the mod!
For example the restructuring of the cellar, creating a painting booth home made, at least I have a place where I can work in peace!

Currently I have gone on to the pieces of CAD! As soon as I finish the ideas, I'll post something!

In the next days new up!


----------



## 2kPro (Sep 1, 2015)

Here I am with a new up!

Today I painted the cover of the PSU! 






First a base coat, after cleaning the piece and sanded

Then down to paint!  
















Now the part is ready to be mounted!





















Very satisfied with the painting   You like? How is now the case?

At the next UP!


----------



## 2kPro (Sep 3, 2015)

NEW UP!

To make room for the radiator front that will insert with 6 fans in push / pull and not to stand too close to the PSU, I had to drill at a distance about halfway between the last and second last hole factory in this case!
Here are pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Holes made with a bit of trouble because I was quite uncomfortable for drilling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Well the carbon films make good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Here is the first hdd makes his entrance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you like it! As always, comments and suggestions are always appreciated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At the next UP!


----------



## natr0n (Sep 3, 2015)

Looks nice. I'm a fan of metallic red. 

I have an old metallic red cheiftec/chenming dragon case.


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 3, 2015)

this blood red compliment your cosmo nicely ! good work !


----------



## 2kPro (Sep 3, 2015)

blobster21 said:


> this blood red compliment your cosmo nicely ! good work !





natr0n said:


> Looks nice. I'm a fan of metallic red.
> 
> I have an old metallic red cheiftec/chenming dragon case.



I'm very happy to know that you like it!


----------



## 2kPro (Sep 9, 2015)

*UP*

I couldn't stand to leave a week without something to discuss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We begin !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Photos because of the light and of my poor ability with the camera have given birth these colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Live makes much better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














This is the grid! I must say that I like very much because of the contrasting black and red! I thought worse! Then viewed from above can see very well the color red, as we tilts toward the edges less and less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Same principle of TN panels ahahahah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Here's the last picture! Believe me that the colors are much more beautiful

Guys I hope that with this last one up wholly follow you Obviously guys aspect advice and your opinions! Even tips on how to improve the build and advice on how to make better pictures! 

Now I go a week in Barcelona, when I get important news!


----------



## AxGaming (Sep 9, 2015)

ow is getting very impressive, congratulations for the work.


----------



## 2kPro (Sep 9, 2015)

AxGaming said:


> ow is getting very impressive, congratulations for the work.



Thank you very much!


----------



## peche (Sep 9, 2015)

@2kPro well im still waiting to see complete rig.... becoming moar and moar inpatient!


----------



## 2kPro (Sep 9, 2015)

Now I go for a week in Barcelona, when I get back, there are important news!


----------



## 2kPro (Sep 16, 2015)

Guys, you thought of be rid of me, and yet here I'm back to Barcelona !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soon New UP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stay Tuned!


----------



## 2kPro (Sep 17, 2015)

Guys today I opened the Facebook page of my mod. On the page will be published updates and my build complete!
Obviously Like pls  






https://www.facebook.com/2kProModdingProject


----------



## ST.o.CH (Sep 17, 2015)

Subbed for more pictures,

Nice work .


----------



## 2kPro (Sep 18, 2015)

ST.o.CH said:


> Subbed for more pictures,
> 
> Nice work .



Guys, here I'm back operating!
The first sponsor is one of the BIG in this build, here's a preview! Tomorrow unboxing! What do you think it contain?


----------



## 2kPro (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks *Corsair* for the trust you have placed in my project and especially thank you *JON*, without him this wouldn't have been possible!


































































Exceptional products! Unquestionable quality. As you saw, I received power 1000W Platinum + Corsair Link + 2 RGB LED strips + Various cables.
I'm very happy because it's my first build and get the trust of a big company like Corsair, for me it means a lot!
Thanks to all of you to follow my project, because also without your support I wouldn't have succeeded!

*CORSAIR THANKS!*


----------



## 2kPro (Sep 21, 2015)

Well guys as I promised here's a UP!

I painted the lateral bulkhead of the case, that's because I didn't like keep it all black 






Start with the masking of edges!











Let to dry  





















And here's the result! Hope you like it!


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 21, 2015)

Subbed for pretty pictures


----------



## 2kPro (Sep 24, 2015)

BiggieShady said:


> Subbed for pretty pictures



Thanks 

New UP!

I would remind you guys to leave like on my FB page!






*https://www.facebook.com/2kProModdingProject*

For you it is only a like, for me is valorisation of my work. Thanks at all!  

Guys I need advice and opinions! I propose two LOGO that are the logo to laser cut for case that will later backlit. Tell me which one you prefer  

*LOGO 1*






*LOGO 2*






Then here's my nickname that will cut laser also the new front, presumably at the bottom right






What do you think?


----------



## 2kPro (Oct 19, 2015)

Sorry for my absence, in the meantime I worked on mod!

At the suggestion of other people, I worked again for signature of the mod.

I created these signatures. I prefer the first, which you prefer?

*1°*






*2°*







The logo will be cut with laser on the front panel, bottom right


----------



## AxGaming (Oct 19, 2015)

2kPro said:


> Sorry for my absence, in the meantime I worked on mod!
> 
> At the suggestion of other people, I worked again for signature of the mod.
> 
> ...


2 signatures very well made, I liked the second, because do not end up confusing a bit like the one that has traits among the other letters.


----------



## 2kPro (Nov 19, 2015)

AxGaming said:


> 2 signatures very well made, I liked the second, because do not end up confusing a bit like the one that has traits among the other letters.



Thanks for you help 

Here I'm back with a *BIG* Up!

Has arrived almost any material of this sponsor, it's missing only the mouse that wasn't available. It will be provided later and will also be the subject of modding 
But now we move on to serious matters!






Thanks *CoolerMaster* for the trust you have placed in my project and especially thank you *ALESSANDRO E VINCENZO*, without they this wouldn't have been possible!

Now the Pictures! 

























































































































See you soon at the next up


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 19, 2015)

I love the looks of that Keyboard.


----------



## 2kPro (Nov 29, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> I love the looks of that Keyboard.



Yep!  I really love this keyboard! For modding it's perfect!

Other BIG Up!

First of all, I remaind you leave a like on my FB PAGE! Thanks for your help!






https://www.facebook.com/2kProModdingProject

Let's start!


































































That's all guys!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 29, 2015)

looking good those thumbscrews, and nice color BTW.


----------



## 2kPro (Dec 4, 2015)

ST.o.CH said:


> looking good those thumbscrews, and nice color BTW.



Thanks! 

NEW UP

As I said I was in work in progress for the work in the cellar .. We almost finished restoring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had some material in surplus, and so I decided to create a spray booth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I created using scrap pieces of wood, metal and plasterboard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









The orange parts are the simple tape to protect the wires! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Internally we have used glass wool to be glued to the plasterboard, to ensure that the dusts of the paint adhering to the surface and do not flutter on the piece.
The wall behind was made with plasterboard to cover the wall and keep it safe.






If you see before we tried with the spray glue, but it was drunk from plasterboard, then we switched to the option B






Good old silicone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



To adhere the glass wool at the side of iron, we have drilled the metal pieces to pass the wires and hold the glass wool anchored on three points





















With some mishap and various fix with what I had in the cellar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









We have stretch a braided metal cable to carry the weight of the hanging pieces and so we set like this:











Internally set like this:






And here's the final result:






Aesthetically it's not much, but at a functional level is the best that I could create with what I had .. Cost = 0
I just have to buy two or three aluminum trays to be put on the table and fill them with water, to gather dust that falls while I paint and then periodically change the water and / or trays!
Keep in mind the negligible cost of the trays € 0.30 each one ..
I thought of a vacuum cleaner, but it cost me more and then I live in an apartment building .. I can not take a cab industry in the cellar, otherwise other people cause me problems ..
I Aspect your comments and opinions !!
That's all for now!


----------



## 2kPro (Dec 7, 2015)

New UP!
Gentlemen, new arrivals in 2k Pro home! For the happiness of my wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



These are sponsored by Me

Here is my latest purchase, I present my new modding partner 
New Silhouette Cameo




































A big man with a great message:










Comments and opinions are always welcome! Does anyone have experience with this machine?
Here is a video that shows the use of an expert !! JAMES WALTER


----------



## 2kPro (Dec 10, 2015)

New Update!






New SPONSOR and New PARTNER of 2kPro Modding Projects!

Tomorrow I will upload photos of the material came from mom BitFenix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Needless to say that the quality is visible at the opening of the box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Small preview! Obviously appreciated


----------



## 2kPro (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks *BitFenix* for the trust you have placed in my project and especially thank you *UMBERTO*, without him this wouldn't have been possible!





















Inside, many beautiful things 






General Overview! But now we go into detail! 











They look like general LED strips, but they aren't  Since I'm an eternal undecided, I opted for the magnetic strips  So I can experiment to good light effect in my mod 






Then I chose the Spectre LED PWM for the front of the mod! They will give that extra touch to the mod, without affecting the performance 






And finally the Spectre Pro PWM 

Gentlemen for this first overview is all! *I, as always, invite you to leave a like on facebook*, for those who had not yet done! For you are a few seconds for me it means further enhance my work 

https://www.facebook.com/2kProModdingProject

Thanks to all! At the next UP!


----------



## 2kPro (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello to all guys! I finished work on the new home page of the mod! See it on the first page!

Hope you like it! Comment if you like it or not  If you don't like it, tell me what you would better!

Please support me on FB Page!

https://www.facebook.com/2kProModdingProject/


----------

